# Cool Trad Hat - Does one exist?



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

I turn my normal ball cap a tad to the left while hunting.

I believe Indians used full length feathers as sun blocker for hunting.


----------



## Sneezy (Dec 4, 2012)

They aren't cheap but they are out there 

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=290382442253


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

I wear one of those cheapo, flimsy cotton hats with a narrow brim (about two inches) all the way around (the old man summer hat) and use a paper clip to fold up the brim up over my right eye so the string won't touch it (too lazy to sew it into place!). 

Keeps the sun off except for the shooting eye's area. I guess I'll have an "archer's tan" on my face by summer's end ... but that's a good thing!

If you wanted a larger brim for the hat, you could certainly explore a cutting or tacking modification for that particular area. Sometimes we spend too much time looking for the perfect solution right off the shelf, when a little creative "destruction" may present the best solution.

I am preparing to slice 'n' dice a baseball cap's brim just for kicks. If someone mocks your hot-rodded archery fedora, just tell 'em yer old mule took a bite out of it but you just couldn't bring yourself to throw it away. Then punctuate that with an exclamation point right into the mark from 'neath your shaded aim.


----------



## bulldog18 (Jan 20, 2006)

I wear a cap very similar to big jim's hats at www.bigjimsbowcompany.com. It has a flat top and short bill with wire to shape the bill the way you want it. No more string hitting the hat's bill.


----------



## northern boy (Aug 25, 2010)

I secound the big jim cap front bill is only 2'' an with the wire in the bill you can shape it to fit your fancy.


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

I have a bunch of these. They have a wire short brim.


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

This is where I bouth a bunch from. They have since raised the price. I got them for 2.72 each now they are 5 something each 
http://capbargain.com/112-785.html


----------



## BassinBowhunter (May 6, 2011)

Bowhunter, that is an awesome hat! Where did you get the embroidery done at? I would love to get something like that.

Center, I wear a boonie hat. I mostly ground hunt and the wide brim shadows my face, has places I can insert small pieces of brush if I feel so inclined, and the brim is flexible so it doesn't interfere with shots.


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

I bought that one at the Baltimore bowmen classic this year.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

It is 2013, halfway through 2013 to be more exact, you still think people with their hat on backwards are "punks"? It is like 1989 in here.


----------



## scmike (Oct 29, 2012)

+1 on the Big Jim's Bow Company hat. It works great for me.


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

Marine issue patrol cap....whorah


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

If you really want to be traditional...


----------



## fotoguy (Jul 30, 2007)

Guess I'm a 55 year old "punk"! Sheesh, people on forums can't agree on a definition for traditional...now we have to have "trad" hats, too? A hat is a hat......warm weather I wear a baseball type hat backwards, or an under armor type skull cap....in cooler weather, I wear a knit cap...no fashion statement, probably not trad, whatever that may be....I did buy one of those short brimmed hats with the wire, thought it looked silly on my chrome dome...so I end up wearing the baseball type hat anyway....


----------



## ghoster808 (Jun 29, 2007)

I like the good old fashioned short brim bucket. Can find in just about any camo pattern


----------



## Nordh (Feb 4, 2013)

Easykeeper said:


> If you really want to be traditional...[/IMG][/URL]


Geeze, you made my coffee come out my nose! Well played sir, well played. :nixon:


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

a piece of alum. foil and 3 minutes...










but I'm still trying to find one of these in predator camo....










I think it the ultimate for bald spot coverage of archers...I'd even settle for Tiger Stripe.


----------



## Xero (Apr 20, 2013)

This really does serve all the needs . . .


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

http://www.outdoorresearch.com/en/mens/hats.html?limit=all

I have picked up a few hats from Outdoor Research. They have some very nice mesh ventilated hats that are great for the summer time. I am bald as a cue ball so I am always looking for good hats.


----------



## ripforce (Feb 15, 2010)

I have several, Predator boonie, short brimmed Michigan Longbow hat w the wire brim, tried the baseball hat thing, , I always go back to my bandanas in hot weather! No problem in the fall have plenty of beanies, knit hats etc! My fav is my Kuiu Merino beanie in the Verde camo but too warm in the summer!


----------



## jusoldave (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm a punk; just didn't know it yet!

I don't have the pocket space to carry a spare hat just to shoot in, so the omnipresent ball cap just gets spun around for shooting.

Thinking about it, I'm also not very cool: the one on my melon at the moment says, "Degerstrom Mining Company". 

No wonder I can't hit shiznit...

:teeth:


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

Years ago you could find short brimmed archery baseball caps everywhere. Then they disappeared. I searched for a long time and finally found a source. I ordered a bunch sold them like crazy. A year or so later word got out and everyone started selling them. I can tell you the Bowhunter hat shown above, the capbargain, Big Jim's and almost every other, if not every other short, flexible brim cap available is the SAME cap.

I still have some and will offer them to AT members for $8 plus $2 shipping. The $2 shipping is good for up to three hats. 

To order PM me here as my website is not set up for special pricing.

http://spinritecresters.com/hats.htm


----------



## drahth56 (Jun 6, 2011)

New here, I like Kongol hats, driver style. 
I know they are not popular but the short bill makes them great for bow. I'm just tired of ball caps.


----------



## GPW (May 12, 2012)

We like the traditional 8 corner hat , and make them myself out of fleece ... nice and warm in the winter , soft and comfortable in any position ... stretchy enough to pull down over the ears in the extreme Cold ...


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

A funny note on "traditional hats" I see a bunch of hats mentioned but NOT the one that was used the most in the late 60's early 70's. The venerable Jones style hat. Personally, I didn't like them but they were definitely popular.


----------



## ghoster808 (Jun 29, 2007)

I bet a cyclist cap would work. The Tour de France jobs with the short brim flipped up like a jockeys. Bet they come in camo too


----------



## Lacumo (May 25, 2013)

I'm new here, but I have decades of serious cycling experience. Cloth bicycling headgear may (?) be in the ballpark. Check out...
http://www.rei.com/gear/feature/sea...33205&[email protected]:20130615203805:s
http://www.walzcaps.com 
http://www.rapha.cc/shop/hats-and-caps
http://www.amazon.com/Pace-Cycling-10-pack-Assorted-Themed/dp/B002K2KYBG
http://www.bikeman.com/store/mercha...rtswear_Cycling_Caps&SortBy=name-asc&show=500

I could go on with leads on those things nearly forever, but the listings above show enough ideas, variety and colors and get you started on the trail.
Those caps are retro-, Euro- and bicycling-oriented, so you won't find archery-related artwork (unless you get a run of them custom-made for yourself or your club by one of the hat-makers).
Happy hunting (no pun intended) and happy shopping!

Edit..... If memory serves me (going back to construction days some decades ago), I think those cheap-O painter's caps you can find in major paint departments/stores may also do the job...


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

First Lite makes an awesome merino wool short brimmed beanie that is super nice. It's merino, so it's gonna be a little more spendy but you can get it in ASAT. Realtree Max 1 or Extra, Dry Earth, and Mossy Oak Infinity. Nice cover, I wear one from beginning to end of season.


----------



## jusoldave (Apr 28, 2012)

JINKSTER said:


> a piece of alum. foil and 3 minutes...


That's pretty cool, Jinks; does it also serve to keep the NSA/IRS at bay?? I do like my gear to multi-purpose... :shade:


----------



## soflanut (Nov 28, 2006)

JINKSTER said:


> a piece of alum. foil and 3 minutes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.yarmulkes.com/system/scripts/search.cgi?category=17


----------

